# my design



## romeo_rulez (Dec 3, 2006)

hey guys iam going to grow like say 8 plants when i get my money together and seeds...i wanted to know which is better

growin in a closet (my second option) or  
in a room where i set up a frame (wood)7 feet high and 5 feet wide and 7 feet long...so like a room ...

so what i did was put tarp on the floor so the carpets dont get messed up ...set up this frame ..now i will buy some plastic sheeting to cover the frame from top and sides...u get the idea make is enclosed form every side...

so what kind of plastic should i use or u know anything that could be used to enclose my frame ... i herd visqueen plastic because its reflective and stuff but i dont seem to find that where i live...i have herd about some shiny plastic sheetin but i donno

then iam going to have one intake fan on one side of the frame and a outtake fan too for ventelation.

what kind of fan should i use to ventelate? like cfm or something?..

and iam goin to use a 400w hp sodium ....my plants are goin to be small and not that tall and iam thinkin about doing sea of green with misty seeds....

also iam thinkin to control the smell ill staple the sheeting by nail gun then if i can, use silicon gun and go over the staples so that nutting escapes from the sheeting...

iam going to have a one normal fan in the grow room jus to blow the plants...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2006)

romeo_rulez said:
			
		

> hey guys iam going to grow like say 8 plants when i get my money together and seeds...i wanted to know which is better
> 
> growin in a closet (my second option) or
> in a room where i set up a frame (wood)7 feet high and 5 feet wide and 7 feet long...so like a room ...
> ...


*Here is a link to a product called Panda Film. Were gonna use it to close off half a room next time around. http://www.specialty-lights.com/730100.html  Also to vent your room you can get some nice Inline fans for about $30 each. I will find the link and post it for ya when i get the chance. *


----------



## IBGrowin (Dec 4, 2006)

will a normal fan purchased from target work?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

*Here is a link to some inline fans.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

Soccrmn7 said:
			
		

> will a normal fan purchased from target work?


*A regular fan is fine for blowing air on your plants but you need something sucking the hot air out and pumping fresh air in. This is where the inline fans come into play.  *


----------



## marx2k (Dec 7, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Here is a link to some inline fans.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441*



You've linked to a soil growing tutorial.

I am interested to see a link to some quality inline fans as well.


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 10, 2006)

romeo_rulez said:
			
		

> hey guys iam going to grow like say 8 plants when i get my money together and seeds...i wanted to know which is better
> 
> growin in a closet (my second option) or
> in a room where i set up a frame (wood)7 feet high and 5 feet wide and 7 feet long...so like a room ...
> ...


 
5' x 7' and your only gonna use a 400w hps? 
for that much space you would need 2 1000w bulbs. 
sea of green works well. thats what ive been doin, but you need to break it up into 2 different rooms. one for your plants in veg and the other for flowering.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2006)

marx2k said:
			
		

> You've linked to a soil growing tutorial.
> 
> I am interested to see a link to some quality inline fans as well.


*Sorry about that man. Here is a link. http://www.become.com/shop?q=inline+duct+fan&utm_campaign=become&utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_term=inline+duct+fan*


----------

